
AR Startup Magic Leap Raises $793.5M Series C at $4.5B Valuation Led by Alibaba - knes
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/02/ar-startup-magic-leap-raises-793-5m-series-c-at-4-5b-valuation-led-by-alibaba/?ncid=rss
======
hughes
They must have a very persuasive pitch. They've raised nearly $1.4B without
publicly revealing any kind of product.

